# Raw Milk vs. Store Bought?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok we have Raw Milk and I like it but trying to watch my weight and I'm to stay away from Fats. But they don't give me the trouble I would expect.

My wife says I don't use that much milk or Butter to worry about, plus Raw Milk don't have the crap in it.

Which brings up other things around here can't buy much so called diet stuff but Whole Grain, Unprocessed Foods, Fish and Lean meats. So my wife says all good watch portions.

Thoughts?

big rockpile


----------



## ungluedd (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes eat as much raw, unprocessed, organic food as you can. Raw milk is fantastic for your health because it retains more vitamins than the pasteurized milk that strips everything out as it is processed. Organic food does not contain the chemicals that are hazardous for your body. Your body is free to work normally without fighting off toxins and chemicals that was not meant to be inside it. Processed food is taking a food from its natural state, like a potato, and turning into something unnatural, like a Mcdonalds french fry. The more natural the food, the easier it is for your body to use the food for its vitamins and sustanance, and digest it properly so less fat is stored. 
I could write a book on this because it is what I study. But listen to your wife, she is giving you good advice. I just cannot stress enough how important it is to eat as much organic food as you can. Keeping the chemicals out of your body will make you feel so much better.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

ungluedd said:


> Yes eat as much raw, unprocessed, organic food as you can. Raw milk is fantastic for your health because it retains more vitamins than the pasteurized milk that strips everything out as it is processed. Organic food does not contain the chemicals that are hazardous for your body. Your body is free to work normally without fighting off toxins and chemicals that was not meant to be inside it. Processed food is taking a food from its natural state, like a potato, and turning into something unnatural, like a Mcdonalds french fry. The more natural the food, the easier it is for your body to use the food for its vitamins and sustanance, and digest it properly so less fat is stored.
> I could write a book on this because it is what I study. But listen to your wife, she is giving you good advice. I just cannot stress enough how important it is to eat as much organic food as you can. Keeping the chemicals out of your body will make you feel so much better.


"Organic" and "processed" have become loaded meaningless terms. The moment you cut or cook an ingredient, it is officially "processed food."


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, my own problem is diabetes type 2, so what I am going to say is mostly for those of us that are carbohydrate intolerant.

Lean protien is your friend, and less- processed foods give a slow release of nourishment that is less likely to trigger hunger. Also, fiber such as is found in non-starchy vegetables tends to decrease hunger. Try it and see!

For me, even whole wheat bread is eaten in only small amounts because the carbohydrates are too high for me to eat much at one setting. But, I can eat as much lean protien and non-starchy vegetables as I wish. So, for me "portion control" is what I use for anything with many carbohydrates in it, while I fill up on salad and either meat or fish. So, I would drink the raw milk but only one glass of it. I HAVE noticed that raw milk is less likely to give me gas!

For me,this works. For a non-diabetic? I have NO idea!


----------



## ungluedd (Nov 29, 2013)

Tyler520 said:


> "Organic" and "processed" have become loaded meaningless terms. The moment you cut or cook an ingredient, it is officially "processed food."



Maybe where you are, but we grow most of our food here. So I know exactly what I am eating. Yes labels can be confusing in stores, and if you cook your vegetables you are supposed to save your cooking water because it contains alot of nutrition.
But that is why people ask questions...to get answers.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This year we froze most our vegetables and Fruits, plus I still get Roots out of my Garden, we get Whole Grains from Mennonite Store, most our Meat is Wild Game and Fish, then yes Raw Milk and Eggs from my Hens. 

big rockpile


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wish I could get raw milk. The dairy nearby stopped selling raw milk (cow shares). I was drinking quite a bit of milk because the raw does not give me a stomach upset. Now, I use it in my tea and that is about it.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

If you are trying to avoid fats make sure you separate as much cream from the milk as you can.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I wish I could get raw milk!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

3 weeks until my goats kid & then we are back to yummy, raw milk!!


----------



## OzarkFarming (Dec 26, 2013)

Well I would have to say raw milk because the pasteurized milk that's in stores takes out nutrients that are good for you. We are in the process of raising and acquiring goats just for that purpose. But hey I'm no scientist just a personal opinion of an Arkansas man.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> Ok we have Raw Milk and I like it but trying to watch my weight and I'm to stay away from Fats. But they don't give me the trouble I would expect.
> 
> My wife says I don't use that much milk or Butter to worry about, plus Raw Milk don't have the crap in it.
> 
> ...


Maintaining a healthy lifestyle isn't just one thing and you really need to know that your eating from all food groups. There are good fats and bad fats and you need to know the difference but you have to have some in your diet in order to be healthy. 

Your questions are always valid but my concern is that each time you ask, you keep looking for good or bad answers. In this case, raw milk is likely fine but you have health problems so I would wonder if you have any auto immune issues and if so, it might not be a great idea. I would also wonder if your doctor has got you some nutritional counseling because you do need to make sure you're eating properly from all food groups, not just the ones that you think are going to cause the greatest weight loss.


----------

